# Looking for a place to stay in Singapore (3 weeks)



## danlion1 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend an inexpensive place in Singapore for a 3 week stay?

Thanks!


----------



## Nightstar (Aug 11, 2012)

danlion1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone recommend an inexpensive place in Singapore for a 3 week stay?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi there, 

Try searching for Hostels in Singapore 
www(dot)hostels(dot)com/singapore/singapore

*PS: There's one near a huge funeral service center.

If hostels are out of the question, then follow the below link to the budget hotels in Singapore
www(dot)hotels(dot)online(dot)com(dot)sg/singapore-hotels-class-budget(dot)asp

I hope this helps


----------

